# Camper Pies



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

ground beef 
potatoes 
onions 
carrots 
margerine or butter 
dry onion soup mix

For each "pie" get two squares of aluminum foil and place them on top of each other (you will need it to be this thick as you will be putting this in the coals of your fire). For each "pie" put one hamburger, sliced onions, sliced potatoes (make sure they are thinly sliced or they will not cook well), sliced carrots, a tablespoon of butter & some dry onion soup mix (this adds excellent flavor). Seal up your "pie" and place in the coals. Cook for 30 to 45 minutes or until done. Make sure the coals are red hot but don't put them in the flames. Enjoy!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

This sounds very delicious. My Grandma used to make these pies, but she'd bake them in the oven for 30 minutes. They always taste so good. She got the recipe from one of her friends.


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

my family always made them this way to when they went camping, which is why i do too I suppose. :thumbup1: Just wouldnt have them any other way


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

The recipe using the coals sounds perfect. I never did that when we went camping. But I would have loved that. I think that having different food prepared helps when you camp.


----------



## camp219 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Reply:*

Sure, it is a delicious dish. My family often made this pies with some difference when went to camping.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

The camper pies recipe is something a very traditional dish . We were raised in a town with so many nationalities. One thing they always traded were recipes for different dishes like this meat pie, and Italian spaghetti.


----------

